# "Kayak Fishing the Chesapeake Bay" DVD



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

the dvd is finally done and good to go
it is on sale at http://kayakfishingthechesapeakebay.com/
if you are in the lower Va area i will be at Bass Pro in Hampton selling them there this weekend (Feb 27th-28th)


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday to get my copy. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Kevin , like the teasers , will there be any rigging for the yaks or just all fishing ?


jerry

look for ya at BPS


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

hey jerry
this one is all about the fight and the places. the next one will go into rigging, baits and stuff. 
we realy dont have any crazy rigging on our boats, we all keep it super simple. the only boat rigging we do is our crates.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

does bass pro sell scotty rod holders? i'm in nc but need some and if they do it will give me an excuse to go up there.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep they sell them!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

See you sunday.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

jerry
cory has a rigging video http://ruthlessfishing.com/Order-My-Book-and-DVD.php


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Kevin , see ya at BPS sat or sun day looking to picking up my Big Game sat


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill be at the BPS event nexrt weekend March 6th, and ill have the rigging videos available also.


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

I WATCHED THIS #3 TIMES !!!! KILLER FISH PORN TO HAVE, wish I had this to carry me through the winter days I could not fish, got me pumped for the " Not so Puppy drums" !!! 

Top Notch work on Kevin and his crews part !


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I will definitely be getting this!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome thanks doc!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Kayak Kevin , man I'm sorry I didn't get out to BPS and ckeck out your vid . I was kind of pumped up sat when I picked up my OK Big Game .


jerry


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i hear ya jerry, did you get out on it yet?
i see you are in NN, i am going to get the dvd to ARC tomorow


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

kayak kevin said:


> i hear ya jerry, did you get out on it yet?
> i see you are in NN, i am going to get the dvd to ARC tomorow


Naw not yet , with working and the weather , plus still need to get the paddle and do some upgrades  . ARC is where I got it also nice folks there, even if I did have to hagale with them LOL .

Trying to finish the remodle of the kitchen so I don't hear the  uuuuummmm nagging yeah thats the word 


jerry


----------

